# Where am I supposed to get a 16mm hex/allen wrench?



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

This is more of a gripe but I am taking a Truvativ Stylo GXP crank off a bike and the self-extracting cap thingee takes a 16mm hex wrench. I went to 3 places today and got the same odd look at each. The biggest anyone had seen was a 12mm which no-one carried in stock either. Way to make your cranks user serviceable Truvativ!!! Geez. Well I guess I will have to find one online but that takes a few more days and just sucks in general. Was deciding whether to do a Race Face Deus or Truvativ Stylo Carbon on my next bike but I think I just made my mind up...


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*Matco Tool*

This might get it for you:
http://www.matcotools.com/Catalog/toolcatalog.jsp?cattype=T&cat=3374&page=1&#44244


----------



## Trabso (Sep 21, 2005)

In a pinch you can use a bolt with a 16mm head and tighten two nuts togetheron it, and use a wrench.


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

this is probably totally crazy and since i don't have your BB /cranks here, I can't test it but.... 


could you put mot a 6mm and a 10mm hex in at the same time and try that? If the tolerances are tight and the required torque low, I think this could work in a pinch.


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*bubbrubb*

I will never let you work on my bike. LOL jim


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

jimbo2k said:


> I will never let you work on my bike. LOL jim


Heh. I definetley appreciate the creative thinking bubbrubb but I went to Fastneals and had them order a 5/8" (same as 16mm) allen wrench. It was $14 or so but I think I am one of the only mechanics who can proclaim I have a 16mm allen wrench. It also doubles as an anti theft device because if anyone was ever trying to rob the shop, I could throw this at them/hit them and it would probably kill them. It weighs at least a pound or two. I will take a picture when I get back to the shop.


----------



## nor (Feb 19, 2005)

I get all of my allen wrenches at Sears. Plus they are guarenteed for life.


----------



## garboui (Jul 16, 2004)

like someone suggested above, use a bolt with a 16mm head then tighten the two nuts. what might work a bit better though is to find one of those long nuts the specific mane of them escapes me right now but theyre usually used for joining 2 pices of threaded rod. home depot carries a fairly large selection of sizes of them. in the shop i worked at we had a bunch of cold chisels that had hex shaped bodies and many times when we needed to remove weird oversized bolts like on the stylos and some freehub bodies there was usually one that would fit in nice and snugly.

one other suggestion is if its low torque go to youre local metal supply shop; they may carry hex shaped stock. if they have some 5/8" hex solid a short piece will be cheap and 5/8" is 15.875mm so its close enough to work.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

nor said:


> I get all of my allen wrenches at Sears. Plus they are guarenteed for life.


I would have but when I went there they treated me like an idiot and said that they had never seen a 16mm and that they couldn't order me one. I know that they are guarenteed for life but if you saw this thing, that wouldn't really be a concern


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

garboui said:


> like someone suggested above, use a bolt with a 16mm head then tighten the two nuts. what might work a bit better though is to find one of those long nuts the specific mane of them escapes me right now but theyre usually used for joining 2 pices of threaded rod. home depot carries a fairly large selection of sizes of them. in the shop i worked at we had a bunch of cold chisels that had hex shaped bodies and many times when we needed to remove weird oversized bolts like on the stylos and some freehub bodies there was usually one that would fit in nice and snugly.
> 
> one other suggestion is if its low torque go to youre local metal supply shop; they may carry hex shaped stock. if they have some 5/8" hex solid a short piece will be cheap and 5/8" is 15.875mm so its close enough to work.


Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man!!!

Yeah I got a 5/8" allen and it worked like a charm! I like the cold chisel idea though, I will have a pick a few of those up!


----------



## KSF666 (Mar 5, 2006)

*try this*

http://www.toolgopher.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2372

This may help


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

jimbo2k said:


> I will never let you work on my bike. LOL jim


dude, I use real tools....

but if you've ever been stuck trailside w/ a repair and no tools, you have to be creative.

You think I'm bad? check out the dude using a block of wood and a hammer to set his headset!

I was in no way saying to _not_ use a proper 16mm....


----------



## KSF666 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Bubbrubb*

Is that like bubbrubb and lil sis??

http://ebaumsworld.com/bubbrubbvideo.html

the whistles go woooooooo


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

KSF666 said:


> Is that like bubbrubb and lil sis??
> 
> http://ebaumsworld.com/bubbrubbvideo.html
> 
> the whistles go woooooooo


HAH thats awesome. I want one for my bike.


----------



## KSF666 (Mar 5, 2006)

*lol*



ekoostick said:


> HAH thats awesome. I want one for my bike.


Yeah its a classic


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

I got that on MAH car!


----------

